# Shower head Leaks - pex piped



## rbliss (May 25, 2011)

I installed pex water lines to bathtub including shower head connection.  When water is turned on shower head leaks even though diverter valve is not pulled on.  Is there anyway to correct this problem?


----------



## Redwood (May 25, 2011)

The tub spout cannot be plumbed in Pex.

The PEX has a smaller inside dia. than copper and brass pipe so the increased back pressure causes water to rise up to the showerhead.


----------



## rbliss (May 26, 2011)

Thanks, appreciate the feedback.  Its really stupid that they manufacture the pex showerhead fitting but no warning instructions in the shower controls advising not to use pex to connect the shower. thanks again.


----------



## Redwood (May 26, 2011)

Delta & Moen have that warning in their instructions, I don't know about other manufacturers.

The Shower can be connected with PEX but the higher flows to the tub spout create a back pressure problem causing water to rise up the shower riser and drip out of the showerhead.


----------



## rbliss (May 29, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Delta & Moen have that warning in their instructions, I don't know about other manufacturers.
> 
> The Shower can be connected with PEX but the higher flows to the tub spout create a back pressure problem causing water to rise up the shower riser and drip out of the showerhead.



Hmmmn....one day I will read the instructions...and maybe ask for directions when I get lost in the car...lol.    Resolved the problem by putting a on/off valve on the shower head.  wont make that mistake again.


----------



## WhiteTiger (May 29, 2011)

rbliss said:


> Thanks, appreciate the feedback.  Its really stupid that they manufacture the pex showerhead fitting but no warning instructions in the shower controls advising not to use pex to connect the shower. thanks again.



Well the manufacture of the tub and shower valves do warn you. Here are two different faucet manufactures instruction manuals. I took a picture off the warnings from. Do not feel to bad I know lots of plumbers that have made the same mistake. The only difference is they corrected their mistakes properly instead of a band-aid type fix.


----------



## Redwood (May 29, 2011)

WhiteTiger said:


> Well the manufacture of the tub and shower valves do warn you. Here are two different faucet manufactures instruction manuals. I took a picture off the warnings from. Do not feel to bad I know lots of plumbers that have made the same mistake. The only difference is they corrected their mistakes properly instead of a band-aid type fix.



Yep! Those are the Delta & Moen instructions


----------



## WhiteTiger (May 29, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Yep! Those are the Delta & Moen instructions



Good eye there. Grohe, Kohler and many others  have the same warning.  Just did not want to go digging for the instructions.


----------



## Redwood (May 29, 2011)

Pretty much any mixer that has a diverter in the tub spout or, between the mixing chamber and the tub spout will carry that warning.

The type that basically just shut off the tub spout.

Ones that have a selector valve usually will not have a problem.


----------



## WhiteTiger (May 29, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Pretty much any mixer that has a diverter in the tub spout or, between the mixing chamber and the tub spout will carry that warning.
> 
> The type that basically just shut off the tub spout.
> 
> Ones that have a selector valve usually will not have a problem.



Agreed, but I have a feeling most here will not attempt to install the ones with the selector, since it is not a typical big box store valve.


----------

